# Post Your Battery life!



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm loving this thing!


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Trinity kernel with skanks cm10.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I had over six hours screen on time with the stock kernel one of my first couple of charges, hadn't had anywhere near that with my new setup, lol.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Over clocked to 1.8 GHz did all gaming yesterday. I'm super pleased with this device. Last week though I didn't use it that much and had it on all week not a single charge (yet my iPad 3) which was charged 3 weeks ago is at 94% haha.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Does this charge off a normal microusb like the one I charge my Gnex with? My TF201 requires a proprietary cable and a different wall plug to charge it...pita


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Does this charge off a normal microusb like the one I charge my Gnex with? My TF201 requires a proprietary cable and a different wall plug to charge it...pita


Its a different amp or some shit like that lol. It will charge off a microusb cable. Its a fatter wall part like the nexus has, just bigger and the cable is shorter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nuchdog (Aug 10, 2012)

GatorsUF said:


> Does this charge off a normal microusb like the one I charge my Gnex with? My TF201 requires a proprietary cable and a different wall plug to charge it...pita


Yes. Any micro USB charger should work the same, charging time may vary though.

I love my battery life. I remembered to go into the WiFi settings and under menu > advanced > keep Wi-Fi on during sleep > changed to "only when plugged in"
now when I close my "smart case" and it goes to sleep the WiFi turns off automatically. I lose less than 5% a day with it asleep and no wifi!!
Only down side is with no wifi you won't get your alerts, but I coun on my GNexus for those.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Does this charge off a normal microusb like the one I charge my Gnex with? My TF201 requires a proprietary cable and a different wall plug to charge it...pita


Don't try to unlock or root with another cable or bitch if something happens from charging with another USB as you should only use the OEM charger/cable. Not bitching at you just saying lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> Don't try to unlock or root with another cable or bitch if something happens from charging with another USB as you should only use the OEM charger/cable. Not bitching at you just saying lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just saying? Care to give a reason? I personally can't think of any! As long as the cable is shotty, it will be fine


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd at least pay attention to it if you use a different charger. I've used my gnex one and it gets pretty damn hot.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I've hit 3+ days with about 3 hrs screen time with 25% left.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

minooch said:


> Just saying? Care to give a reason? I personally can't think of any! As long as the cable is shotty, it will be fine


Because if you use say an off brand charger it could fail resulting in damage to your device. I remember certain Motorola phones wouldn't react to your touch when you used certain chargers. I think blackberry chargers were one of them. Its just safer to use the OEM one. It will cause you less headaches in the end. Yeah you probably could get away with using another one but hey your device!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Hmm... seems like it's lasting longer. 2 hours of games too!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Hell yeah, almost six hours screen on time. The battery life on this thing really is great. Trinity kernel has been doing really well for me. I'll have to et a screenie here in a day or so, I'm fully charged right now lol

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's mine.  I'm currently stock rooted.















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

